# Sliders? How do you . . .



## Captain Ahab (Jan 21, 2008)

I see several mention of using 'sliders" to catch huge LM bass (well maybe not huge, but certainly very, very nice).

Are you referring to the Charlie Brewer's Sliders? Something else?

How are you rigging and fishing them? Do you use the slider heads or something else.

Slider Worms:








Slider Heads:


----------



## SMDave (Jan 21, 2008)

Great question; I am searching for the answer too!


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 21, 2008)

I always thought they were referring to the sliding bullet weights rigged above the hook. :-k


----------



## Jim (Jan 21, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> I always thought they were referring to the sliding bullet weights rigged above the hook. :-k



me too!


----------



## Nickk (Jan 21, 2008)

I thought he meant the Charlie Brewer stuff, well either that or:


----------



## redbug (Jan 21, 2008)

I used Slider heads for years with great success. They are a great little finesse setup that will catch some quality fish. I used to throw them on a 5'9" lommis imx mag light spinning rod with 8lb test mono. 
I used the slight lift of the rod tip and let the lure fall/slide back to the bottom. the head design would allow the bait too glide through the water. it worked well in and around laydowns as well as rocks. 
I did find the hooks to have a tendency to straighten out on occasion
but if you loosen your drag you should have no problem.

Wayne


----------



## little anth (Jan 21, 2008)

paging shamoo


----------



## shamoo (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah!!!!!Great Thread, I Texas rig the worm on a 1/16th oz. slider spider head hooked on 6lb test line on an shimano stradic rigged on a 6'6" g-loomis light weight fast action rod. There are basically two ways to fish these sweet little "do nothing" worms, swimming and bouncing. Swimming you just throw it out and wind it back in(ew), my favoriate is bouncing, cast it out, let it sink, hold the rod tip at 10 o'clock take it up to 11 with little jerks (shake the tip every once in awhile)and as your lowering the rod back to 10 your reeling in the slack, this way you can feel every thing that on the bottom. Its painfully slow but the rewards are oh so nice. My largest fish caught on a slider was a 7lb.2oz. bass, plus a couple of 6es. They wont get you the largest fish but they will get you plenty of fish.

I deal directly with the Charlie Brewer company(more of a selection)Mr. Brewer passed away a few years ago(sad day) and his son is running the operation. I had made an order and when it came one color was missing, I only order 1 bag of this color, i called and let them know and a couple days later they sent me 12 bags of that color, pretty good customer service if you ask me. Mr. nicdicarlo did i leave anything out?


----------



## nicdicarlo (Jan 22, 2008)

Sweet Thread

Like Mr. Shamoo, I am a big time Slider guy. I too use the "spider" style head in 1/16, 1/8, and 1/4oz sizes. Dave, in current like the Del or deeper water I would use the 1/4oz. In slower, or super shallow water, I would use the 1/16oz. Its probably about a size 1 light wire hook on the jig head. There are other style Slider heads with larger hooks, but I have always liked the spider style. Its tapered and seems to snag less. I generally fish this on a 5'6" light fast action rod with 6 or 8lb line. I usually use the 4in worm and stick with a couple select colors. The 5in worm is also nice. Like Shamoo said, I have had success with two different methods of fishing this worm: bouncing (like I would a T-rig) or swimming/pausing. The bass I posted on the "Biggest Bass" thread was caught while swimming the Slider on a day with very adverse conditions. I have caught bass, largies and smallies, on this worm when nothing else will work.

I agree that the Charlie Brewer Company is good people as well...old school.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 22, 2008)

good report Mr. nicdicarlo, Mr. Redbug years ago people fishing the Federation switched from using the slider head to a bullet weight/1/0 hook because the hook was breaking at the head, I havent had that problem. now Charlie Brewer has a thicker hooked head called the Pro model. I absolutely love these worms, I start out using something else but at the end of the day i have to slider-em up.


----------



## redbug (Jan 22, 2008)

I had that problem also with the hooks breaking I pick up a bunch of the pro model hooks. Now I mostly use 2/0 hooks and small 1/16 or even 1/32 oz bullet weights with my zoom finesse worms 


Wayne


----------



## jigfisherman (Jan 22, 2008)

I live here where the Sliders are made I have been fishin them for years, but in about the last year or so I have been fishin them on my own football head shakey head. I like it on the shakey head better than any other way I have fished them. Just my 2 cents worth.

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## shamoo (Jan 23, 2008)

Im going to try that jigfisherman"GO VOLS"


----------



## slim357 (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn shamoo they sent you 12 packs for a mistake, I love this company. I placed an order and they left one bag out sent me two for the mistake( i guess i dont know them like shamoo). I use jig heads for fishing them, however i think im gonna try the sliderhead jigs this year and see how they differ. This bait does a good job of catchin numbers for me but I haven't landed any hogs on it. In fact ive hooked bigger fish on there (Charlie Brewer Company) slider grubs, which is one of my all time fav UL baits. I ordered a bunch of the 3'in ones awhile ago after i heard they were goin to stop making them, and havent caught a damn thing on them but the 1.5in grub catches everything.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 23, 2008)

Slim, I was surprised myself, 12 bags of Pumpkinseed char tail, I wasnt expecting anything. I called them up just to let them know so it wouldnt happen to maybe someone who had a bad temper and maybe try to cause a little trouble for the guy pulling the order.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 23, 2008)

shamoo have you tried there new 3in double action grub?


----------



## shamoo (Jan 23, 2008)

slimmy, I only use their slider worms, I use kalin grubs


----------



## nicdicarlo (Jan 23, 2008)

My brother in law uses the grubs a lot. He does pretty well on them. I haven't given them a shot yet.


----------

